# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ενεργός τιμή τάσης (Vrms).

## Xanthiotis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, γεμάτη υγεία, ευτυχία και επιτυχίες σε όλους τους τομείς!
Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω πλήρως την έννοια της ενεργούς τιμής τάσης. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, η Vrms είναι η ωφέλιμη τάση που εφαρμόζεται σε ένα κύκλωμα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως το "ωφέλιμη". Ίσως αν μου δώσει κάποιος ένα πρακτικό παράδειγμα, να με βοηθήσει!
Η απορία μου δημιουργήθηκε, διότι διαβάζω για μια τελική εξέταση εργαστηρίου και σε ορισμένες ασκήσεις χρησιμοποιήσαμε μετασχηματιστή τάσης 220 V / 16 V (rms). Παρατήρησα λοιπόν, αυτό το rms κι είπα να το ψάξω λίγο.  :Biggrin:

----------


## lunatic

Χμμμ, να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα:
Έστω ότι έχουμε μια ωμική αντίσταση 1Ω. Αν την τροφοδοτήσω με 5V *συνεχή ταση*, θα περάσει ρεύμα 5V/1Ω=5A. Άρα θα καταναλώνεται ισχύς ίση με Ι^2*R=25*1=25W

Έστω τώρα λοιπόν δίνω σε αυτη την ίδια αντίσταση μία ημιτονοειδή εναλλασσόμενη τάση (V) και θέλω να καταναλώνεται πάλι ισχύς 25W.
Αν η τάση έχει *πλάτος* 5V τότε το ρεύμα θα έχει *πλάτος* 5Α. Τώρα έχει νόημα όμως, μόνο ο υπολογισμός της μέσης ισχύος <P>, αφου έχουμε μεταβαλλόμενα μεγέθη.

<P>=<I^2*R>=<I^2>*R=Ι_RMS^2*R

Δηλαδή τώρα αντί για το Ι^2 πολλαπλασιάζουμε με την μέση τιμη αυτού του μεγέθους. 

Το Ι_RMS είναι ακριβώς αυτή η τιμή η οποία όταν το τετράγωνό της πολλαπλασιαστεί με την αντίσταση θα δώσει την ισχύ που θα έδινε μία συνεχής τάση της ίδιας τιμής.

Το γνωστό V_rms=V/ριζα2=V*0,707 που γνωρίζουμε πρακτικά, προφανώς ισχύει για τάση ημιτονοειδούς μορφής και μόνο. Γενικά η RMS τιμή ενός μεγέθους βγαίνει απο τον τύπο με τα ολοκληρώματα που εχει και η wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square

----------


## DT200

αυτό που λέει ο φίλος lunatic είναι σωστό , αλλά εγώ θα το 
ξανά πω με άλλα λόγια ώστε να έχεις δύο ερμηνείες.

ξέρουμε ότι η ΔΕΗ έχει 220V εναλλασσόμενη τάση  αλλά αυτό δεν είναι 
"αλήθεια"  η τάση κορυφής είναι 311 Volt το 220 είναι η τάση RMS,
δηλαδή 311*0,707=220V .

τώρα γιατί δημιουργήσαμε τον όρο RMS ?
το κάναμε αυτό για να υπάρχει αντιστοιχία στο εξής πείραμα.

αν πάρεις μία αντίσταση 10Ω και της βάλεις 10V DC θα δεις ότι 
η αντίσταση αυτή θα θερμανθεί π.χ. στους 50 βαθμούς.

αν βάλεις AC με τάση κορυφής 10V δεν θα φτάσει τους 50  βαθμούς,
άρα έχουμε πρόβλημα στην αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στο AC και το DC,

για να βρεις ποια είναι η εναλλασσόμενη τάση που θα έχει τα 
ίδια αποτελέσματα θα κάνεις 10V/0,707=14,14V AC,
*προσοχή η τάση 14,14V είναι τιμή κορυφής, όχι RMS*,
*η τιμή RMS είναι 10V*

με την δημιουργία του όρου RMS ,
δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι AC ή DC διότι έχουμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Xanthiotis

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Πραγματικά με βοηθήσατε και οι δύο. Να είσαι καλά! :Smile:

----------


## mafiagalou

επειδη ειμαι αρκετα μπερδεμενος,θα σας ηταν ευκολο να μου δωσετε τους τυπους της ενεργου τασης,ισχυος και εντασης σε συνεχες και εναλλασσομενο

τους τυπους της μεγιστης τασης,ισχυος και εντασης σε συνεχες και εναλλασσομενο

τους τυπους της μεσης τασης,ισχυος και εντασης σε συνεχες και εναλλασσομενο

ευχαριστω

----------


## stom

> ξέρουμε ότι η ΔΕΗ έχει 220V εναλλασσόμενη τάση  αλλά αυτό δεν είναι 
> "αλήθεια"  η τάση κορυφής είναι 311 Volt το 220 είναι η τάση RMS,
> δηλαδή 311*0,707=220V .



Εδω και καμποσα χρονια η ονομαστiκη ταση του μονοφασικου ρευματος στην ευρωπαικη ενωση ειναι 230Vac...

----------


## pliktras

Με λίγα λόγια φίλε η rms τιμή ή irms ή vrms είναι αυτή που μετράει το πολύμετρο στο εναλλασσόμενο .

----------


## markisi13

> Με λίγα λόγια φίλε η rms τιμή ή irms ή vrms είναι αυτή που μετράει το πολύμετρο στο εναλλασσόμενο .



ναι αλλα μονο οταν αυτο που μετραμε ειναι ημιτονο αλλιως χρειαζομαστε true rms οργανο

----------


## geo81

Η ενεργός τιμή είναι μία επιννόηση του ανθρώπου για να συσχετίσει Ac kai Dc,όσον αφορά τα θερμικά αποτελέσματα.Δηλαδή ένα ρεύμα Ιdc=5A θα προκαλέσει τα ίδια θερμικά αποτελέσματα σε μία αντίσταση με ένα εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα Ιεν=5Α.Στην περίπτωση του ημιτόνου τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά γιατί μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα να υπολογίσουμε την ενεργό τιμή αν γνωρίζουμε το πλάτος.   
Ιεν=Imax *0,707 και  Vεν=Vmax*0,707   Pεν=Ιεν*Vεν=Ιmax*Vmax /2 .
Αν το σήμα έχει άλλη μορφή χρησιμοποιούμε τους τύπους που ανέφερε ο lunatic παραπάνω.
Τα όργανα όταν τα βάλουμε στο ΑC μας δείχνουν ενεργό τιμή.

----------

